# Eclipse Tastenkürzel unter Linux: STRG+SHIFT+U



## ifconfig (3. Sep 2013)

Hallo,

ich benutze gerne die praktischen Tastenkürzel wie bspw. strg+shift+u, aber unter Linux ist dafür "unterstreichen" vorbelegt, und dies lässt sich auch nicht ändern, egal was ich versuche. Ich habe deswegen schon wieder auf Windows wechseln müssen, ist mir sehr schwer gefallen, nur wegen sowas wieder auf Windows wechseln zu müssen...Hat von euch jemand dieses Problem lösen können? Also ich habe Linux Mint 13 xfce benutzt, die aktuelle LTS. Will wieder zurück zu Linux...

Grüße
ifconfig


----------



## eRaaaa (5. Sep 2013)

Ich benutze diesen Shortcut nicht, was macht der normalerweise denn? 
Also du kannst doch zumindest die Shortcuts selbst definieren/ändern unter Window-Preferences-General-Keys, hilft das evtl. weiter?


----------



## ifconfig (15. Sep 2013)

strg+shift+u ist sehr nützlich in Eclipse, es zeigt dir die Usage der markierten Variable im aktuellen File an.
Man kann es zwar wie du auch schon empfohlen hast, den Shortcut umbelegen in Eclipse(habs glaucb ich probiert, ging aber nicht, muss ich nochmal testen), aber ich will jetzt nicht auch noch betriebssystem-abhängig jeweils unterschiedliche Shortcuts merken, weil ich muss in der Arbeit leider mit Windows arbeiten. Aber was die Linuxleute sich da noch so alles einfallen haben lassen, um die Shortcut-Freunde zu ärgern, ist beispielsweise, dass im Linux-Eclipse das Redo mit Strg+Y nicht geht, weil es unter Gnome anders belegt ist, nämlich mit Shift-Strg+Z, da muss man auch erstmal nach langem Googeln zufällig drauf kommen...aber irgendwie ist das sogar logischer, weil es ja das invertierte Undo ist(Strg+z)...aber trotzdem nerven diese Platform-Unterschiede...diese blöden Unicode-Shortcut-Belegungen bei Linux braucht kein Mensch...ich glaube dieses Überschreiben der Eclipse-Shortcuts durch die Linux-Unicode Shortcuts ist sogar schon vor paar Jahren als Bug gemeldet worden hab ich irgendwo im Internet gelesen...und ist bis heute nicht gelöst...ich werd aber trotz aller Hürden wieder auf Linux wechseln, macht einfach mehr Spass als diese Windose.


----------

